# Happy Birthday, Steve Kroll



## Cooking Goddess

Wishing you a most delectable day. Celebrate with joy!


----------



## medtran49

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Steve!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy birthday, Steve! Hope it's a great one! 

Love that image, CG


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great birthday, Steve!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday Steve


----------



## creative

Hope you have a great day that's full of pleasant surprises!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wishing you a most delectable day. Celebrate with joy!



Now THAT'S my kind of cake! 

Thanks everyone for the nice birthday wishes. It's much apporeciated. We're just getting ready to go see the new Star Wars movie in IMAX 3D. Do you know how hard it's been to avoid spoilers for the last week, so I could see it on my birthday?

Tonight we're going to a Brazilian steakhouse with some friends. Really looking forward to that. Maybe they will even have a "steak cake" like the one above.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a wonderful Birthday Steve, and a year filled with health and happiness.


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday  Steve

Josie


----------



## taxlady

Belated Happy Birthday. Please tell us all about the meal at the Brazilian steakhouse.


----------



## CharlieD

Happy birthday!


----------



## Steve Kroll

taxlady said:


> Belated Happy Birthday. Please tell us all about the meal at the Brazilian steakhouse.



Oh my goodness... 

It was a non-stop parade of meat. They have a card next to your plate that's green-for-go on one side and red-for-stop on the other. When it's flipped up to the green side, the waiters stop by and slice off a hunk of whatever they are carrying. It took a bit of practice to time the flipping of the card. If you don't turn it over quick enough, it's easy to end up with a pile of meat on your platter.

It was all delicious, though. We had sirloin (top and bottom cuts), beef tenderloin, lamb (leg and chops), squab, sausages, pork ribs, and a to-die-for pork medallion thing slathered in cheese sauce. I didn't try everything, but I had plenty.


----------



## Kayelle

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> It was a non-stop parade of meat. They have a card next to your plate that's green-for-go on one side and red-for-stop on the other. When it's flipped up to the green side, the waiters stop by and slice off a hunk of whatever they are carrying. It took a bit of practice to time the flipping of the card. If you don't turn it over quick enough, it's easy to end up with a pile of meat on your platter.
> 
> It was all delicious, though. We had sirloin (top and bottom cuts), beef tenderloin, lamb (leg and chops), squab, sausages, pork ribs, and a to-die-for pork medallion thing slathered in cheese sauce. I didn't try everything, but I had plenty.



Wow, that sounds amazing Steve, right there in Minnesota! 
I'm remembering the same experience in Rio a few years ago when we were on a tour that happened to include half vegetarians. It was a *fabulous experience for us*, and not so much for them.


----------



## taxlady

I'd love to go to something like that Steve. They have a Brazilian steakhouse near me, but it has terrible reviews.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Belated Birthday Steve!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau Steve!


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a non-stop parade of meat. They have a card next to your plate that's green-for-go on one side and red-for-stop on the other. When it's flipped up to the green side, the waiters stop by and slice off a hunk of whatever they are carrying. It took a bit of practice to time the flipping of the card. If you don't turn it over quick enough, it's easy to end up with a pile of meat on your platter.
> 
> 
> 
> It was all delicious, though. We had sirloin (top and bottom cuts), beef tenderloin, lamb (leg and chops), squab, sausages, pork ribs, and a to-die-for pork medallion thing slathered in cheese sauce. I didn't try everything, but I had plenty.




Gah!  When we went to our first Brazilian steakhouse in Chicago, I wanted to shout, "Meat it stop!"


----------

